# Yellow Rose



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Just finished this rose picture. Please critique. I have always had trouble doing roses and this one was no exception. I plan to keep practicing until it gets easier for me.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Size? Canvas or panel?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Sorin said:


> Size? Canvas or panel?


16x20 inches (41x51 cm) wrapped canvas.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think you did a lovely job with the rose and the leaves. What I find distracting is the yellow background against the yellow rose. I personally would have selected a contrasting color. Right now the yellow of the rose blends in with the yellow of the background. The flower is not currently the focal point. I find my eye moving automatically to the buds and the darker color at the right of the image.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Chanda's right, the rose doesn't stand out enough in the painting but I love the vibrant leaves, you did a nice job on them.


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

This feels like sunshine. With the cold dreary days lately, this is perfect to me.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you Chanda and Liz. The yellow rose was originally a white rose, but I found that I didn't care for the white rose so I changed it. Had I planned from the beginning to make a yellow rose I would have not used so much yellow in the background.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I think you did a fantastic job on the rose itself Terry. You should be proud. Every piece of art is a learning experience that's for sure.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Love it!!!!!


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

A bit off the thread but not really - T, got all 9 of your msgs! The PM feature is screwed. I assume you put a bug in someone's ear?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I posted a note to the Artist Forum help desk. Only moderators and admins can see that category. The admins have been pretty good about fixing things.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Any of y'all who have thought about buying this one, TOUGH! T was nice enuff to allow ME ownership of it & I'm gonna give it to my 92 year old mom fer Xmuss. So there!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

And boom! You got it with this one Terry!
I love the color selection, it's a very calmed yellow :3


----------

